# Free to air DVB



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyone know more about this "Free" broadcast system. It has all the major networks plus other channels all for no monthly charge - it costs about $200 for the system. I know Chuck Harder, whose site is where I found this. I met him many years ago when he was at his height as a broadcaster/commentator. If it is on his site then it is as he says, he is not a fly by night guy. (He still does a couple of hours of shows a day)

I guess my question is, how can these "Distant" networks(ABC NBC FOX CBS) be on there for anyone to get?

Here is the link:
http://www.signalhilltrading.com/pages/1/index.htm


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With all due respect, I believe the guy is bonkers. You would have to move the dish to get all the lyngsat channels noted, plus have a LNB capable of ku and C band. It isn't as easy as he makes it sound!

JL


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So basically if you have a rotatatable BUD and put a DBS lnbf on it as well, you will be able pick up all those channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a DBS LNB, except to E*'s FTA channels. Whatever the dish and LNBs needed to get the full list, it is more than the $199 offer. I don't believe the website author is intentionally misleading, but he is promising more than most will get on a fixed ku dish.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Definitely would need a BUD to get ABC and CBS with the FTA receiver. Available from Alaska on AMC 7(C band) which is quite far west. Probably have trouble seeing it from most locations in the east. I can see it, but my BUD is on the roof.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

That $199 deal is good for niche channels, if you have a favorite Christian channel(s) or International channel(s) available FTA all on a single KU FSS satellite this will do the trick. This can make a nice supplement to DBS or cable but not a viable replacement. If you want a wide variety of FTA channels that are spread out on multiple satellites, it will require either a movable 36" KA-FSS dish and LNB or for Ultimate selection a BUD, the latter could be a viable replacement for DBS or cable for 1 TV, however either of these option's will cost you more then $199, a BUD, much more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> That $199 deal is good for niche channels, if you have a favorite Christian channel(s) or International channel(s) available FTA all on a single KU FSS satellite this will do the trick.


Agreed. The signals are there for broadcast stations using FTA C and Ku band equipment on a 24 hour basis. Most are using receiver systems valued higher than $199, but the better receivers do more than audio or video - they also handle control channel signals.

It is cheaper not to scramble, especially the FTA broadcasters don't mind people viewing without subscribing. Religious broadcasters can get their money from donations, shopping channels just want viewers to buy their stuff. Neither of these catagories would benefit from leaving FTA for scrambled. Internationals like eyeballs too, even FTA ones!

Then again, if someone thinks a buck can be made they will scramble. Probably lose viewers and advertising revenue in the long run, but that is their choice.

Some of these feeds are so obscure that the programmers don't care that a handful of people can see them free. It's easier to "take a loss" on not getting paid for the handful than take the risk that the stations that the feed is intended for cannot get the feed.

JL


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The Alaska locals are available on c-band in digital free-to-air on the same sat that has some of the "distant nets" for subscription on analog c-band. My bud is just stuck in the back yard, not on top of the house or anything. I picked up a cheap FTA receiver on e-bay for $50 plus $10 shipping and the signal comes in very strong. You can also get about 5 channels off the canadian Anik sat. that show lots of american programming. 

My cheapie receiver doesn't have the fancy autosearch and all the bells and whistles of the more expensive receivers. Still, you can get an auto search receiver for about $200 or less, if you're patient.

I just setup a smaller ku dish, but haven't aimed it at anything yet as it started snowing while I was working on it. I believe you can get all the locals except CBS with a couple ku dishes and a generic switch. They also have those little dish rotators on ebay for about $75, so you can search the entire arc for ku channels with a single dish.

So figure $60 for a FTA receiver, $50 for a ku dish with generic lnb, $75 for the rotator and another $50 for fittings, cables and misc. and you can have a low end ku only setup for under $250.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Global Communications suggests setting up a farm of dishes pointed at each FTA satellite of interest plus a switch. They call it the High Tech Hillbilly Cable System.

Details here: http://www.global-cm.net/HIGHTECHHILLHOME.html


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

carload said:


> Global Communications suggests setting up a farm of dishes pointed at each FTA satellite of interest plus a switch. They call it the High Tech Hillbilly Cable System.
> 
> Details here: http://www.global-cm.net/HIGHTECHHILLHOME.html


Yeah, they love to sell that equipment.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That is something I thought about setting up myself if there is enough American content to consider this. In the past I thought about doing this to get some of the network channels but since locals are now available in my area that is one less reason to do it.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Its worth the money if you enjoy these FTA channels, the Chuck Harder channel is worth it alone, they play a load of old classic movies and shows, then the Pentagon channel, too many to mention, I like the news feeds.
http://www.chuckharder.com/


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

John do you have any recommendations in getting a fta set-up. I am planning on starting out with a blind search receiver ,76cm dish(about all I can fit into my situation),good KU LNBF,etc. Any and all comments would be appreciated. Thank you very much,Mike


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I like the ST 3618 system, nice cheap entry system with blind search, nice crisp picture, stereo sound, it comes with a 75cm dish and Ku band LNB, dont pay over $200 delivered! No matter what system you get, or where you get it you WILL have fun, most people that get these systems SOON want to get a motor next so it might be worth getting a blind search receiver thats DisEqC 1.2, you will be mad at your self later if you dont, then I would recommend the ST 3688 system! I dont understand why more people dont install a motor on their dish, then one dish will work for all Ku and dbs satellites, instead of 3-4 dish Have Fun!


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

Pete I have considered the ST 3688. I would like to be able to strap a DBS circular LNB to the KU LNBF with a DiSEqC switch and still be able to use a HH motor. Will the ST3688 allow the LNB switching and control the motor at the same time? Could you recommend which KU LNBF and HH motor to use? I have pretty much decided on a Winegard dish. I have also considered the Pansat1500/2500 or the Fortec Star Ultra.Is a standard LNBF okay? I live in Michigan and I am only going to be able put up a 76cm dish. Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,Mike!!!


----------



## negril jam (Mar 14, 2004)

Isnt this fortec fta the same one that the hackers are using to get their 2000 channels of free tv?


----------

